# Electric Edgers - Yay! or Nay?



## Crashless (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm sick of using my line trimmer to edge my St. Augustine lawn and am interested in getting an edger.

It seems like the $250+ for the gas models is pretty steep so I was considering an electric model like the Craftsman or Black & Decker found at Sears (both sub $100).

My question is: Does anyone around here have experience with either of these tools? I usually assume things like this are cheaper for a reason, but I didn't want to simply go for the $250 option without exploring the less expensive solutions.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't have issues with my string trimmers but I have Kentucky Blue Grass, fescue, rye (trimix).

My trimmer is a "Stihl KM 90 R" 
http://www.stihlusa.com/multitask/KM90R.html

They have an edger attachment for it
http://www.stihlusa.com/multitask/accessories.html

Get that, plus the edger, plus a trimmer head and other attachments that suit your fancy and retire or sell your other stuff. I forget the price but it may be under $250.

I got one last year with a brush blade head, 
string head and pole saw head. They may also make a cheaper power head than the KM90.


----------



## Crashless (Feb 15, 2008)

The problem I've had with my string trimmer is that the St. Augustine is so thick it breaks the line rather than wearing it down - even with a fairly thick string.

That stihl looks great - but the SRP for the motor and edging attachment are $260 & $90 respectively. Even at a 50% street price, it's still more than the electric edgers I'm looking at.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

The grass breaks the string???? WOW

That Stihl uses .105 line as I recall. My old trimmer uses .80 line. I cant even fathom any grass breaking either of those lines.

I would try a different brand of line before doing anything else.


----------



## Crashless (Feb 15, 2008)

Brik said:


> The grass breaks the string???? WOW
> 
> That Stihl uses .105 line as I recall. My old trimmer uses .80 line. I cant even fathom any grass breaking either of those lines.
> 
> I would try a different brand of line before doing anything else.


That's exactly what I recently did. I can't remember the thickness I got, but I believe it was about .80. I'm not sure whether it's entirely the grass's fault, as the line always breaks right at the eyelet of the trimmer - so it may be a design flaw in addition to the very thick grass. The trimmer works without breaking issues when I'm using it normally (not in edging mode) so I have to assume it simply isn't up to the task.

I'll try and take a picture of the edges of the lawn this weekend to show the thickness of the lawn - the St. Augustine grows so tightly and thick it's almost comical. Though once established, it's virtually weed free, as no seeds can get to soil and it strangles anything else that would dare to grow. It's a great lawn - but takes some getting used to in terms of up keep.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

be careful simply upsizing your string, some trimmers simply get bogged down when heavier line is used.

try a good quality line that is approriatley sized for your timmer and see if that holds up longer. 

if you go with an edger, go gas. even a used gas edger is better than a new electric IMO

I use my gas edger about once a month in season, and the string trimmer in between. Works well


----------



## Crashless (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> be careful simply upsizing your string, some trimmers simply get bogged down when heavier line is used.
> 
> try a good quality line that is approriatley sized for your timmer and see if that holds up longer.


That's probably what's happening - but honestly, it simply takes way too long, even if I weren't constantly letting line out. I spend more time edging than mowing. I'd like to get to the point where I can get the lawn taken care of in under an hour. It takes me about 35-40 minutes with my mower, so that leaves about 20 minutes for edging which I think is possible if I can find the right tool for the right price.



> if you go with an edger, go gas. even a used gas edger is better than a new electric IMO
> 
> I use my gas edger about once a month in season, and the string trimmer in between. Works well


Have you had a bad experience with an electric edger? I'd be very interested to hear the issues you might have had. The electric ones I'm looking at are 11 or 12 amps which equates to roughly 2hp - about what a gas model would be. So in theory the cutting power would be the same - but as I said in my OP - I realize you often get what you pay for, which is why I started this thread in the first place.

I didn't even think about a used gas edger...I've never been big on used tools mainly because I don't know how well they've been treated - but I supposed it wouldn't hurt to check craigslist.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't think it's a matter of power, it could just be a matter of convenience. We have a gas trimmer that does fine with edging, but I can never get the damn thing started so I use the electric one. The cord drives me nuts, but I'd dislocate my shoulder trying to get the gas one to start. I only use it when hubby is around to get it going for me. When he isn't, I'm lugging out the big ol' orange extension cord.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i haven't owned an electric edger in MANY years, but hated the cords, and lack of power. i am sure they are better now.

I'm not big on used equipment either, but with a used gas edger, there is not much that can be done to mistreat them, and you can proably pick one up cheap enough.


----------



## Crashless (Feb 15, 2008)

So I went with the Black and Decker Edge Hog from Sears. I hadn't edged the yard since sometime last summer, so needless to say there was quite a bit of overgrowth to take care of.

I was pretty satisfied with the results. The power was more than sufficient to cut through several inches of thick St. Augustine grass. I wasn't that annoyed by the presence of the cord, and I liked the ability to engage and disengage the power instantly due to the electric nature of the tool.

The only potential issue I see with this particular tool is the longevity of the blade. I did have a huge amount of grass to edge due to having put it off for months, and it was difficult at times to see the edge of the concrete because of the excessive overgrowth, but it showed visible wear after the first use. I will have to see how future sessions hold up. Presumably, I will be able to see the concrete better and there won't be nearly as much to cut away - so maybe it will last a long time.

Anyways, thanks so much for all your feedback. I really appreciate the guidance.


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

The B&D Edge Hog is probably the best edger out there. I would never go back to a gas model. I have found that if you you use a back and fourth motion as you go gives a cleaner look than just pushing it forward the entire time. The blades are cheap, about 8 bucks I think, but mine still looks almost new after edging all of last year.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

has anyone tried the new fiberglass edger blades? i am curious if they really hold up


----------



## Crashless (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> has anyone tried the new fiberglass edger blades? i am curious if they really hold up


Link?

I haven't seen these.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i've seen them at a couple home shows, never anywhere else, but to be honest haven't looked very hard. i'll see what i can find

(15 minutes later..) http://www.sharperblade.com/products/index.asp

Looks like they have mower blades and more. they are not cheap, but i can't help but be intrigued. if anyone has tried please post


----------

